# Help Regarding CMH Medical College Multan !!!



## eishaf (Oct 7, 2015)

*i want to know about cmh multan medical college which is opening this year 2015. anyone knows its admission dates , entry test & eligibility criteria then please post here. *:cool!:


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

eishaf said:


> *i want to know about cmh multan medical college which is opening this year 2015. anyone knows its admission dates , entry test & eligibility criteria then please post here. *:cool!:


*ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA*

*Required qualifications:*

The candidates applying for admission against any category of seats must have passed the F.Sc. (Pre-Medical) examination from a Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education in Pakistan with at least 60% unadjusted marks (660/1100).
*
OR*

Passed an examination of Foreign University/Board which in scope and standard is found equivalent to the F.Sc. (Pre-Medical) examination of Pakistan subject to the following:

1. The examination is recognized as equivalent to F.Sc. (Pre-Medical) by the Inter Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC) Islamabad. It shall be the responsibility of the candidates to settle their cases with IBCC and should get equivalence certificate from IBCC, Islamabad only for recognition of their qualification. The equivalence certificate must be attached with the application form before the closing date

2. Provisional equivalence certificate issued by the IBCC shall only be entertained for the Entrance Test and not for admissions.

3. The candidate has obtained marks equivalent to unadjusted 60% of F.Sc. total marks (660/1100) according to the formula laid down by IBCC.

4. The equivalence certificate of such candidate will not be accepted if he/she has not studied and passed the subjects of Chemistry, Biology and Physics/Mathematics in his/her 9th, 10th, 11th and 12th Grade/ O & A level or other equivalent examination recognized by the IBCC. He/she must have passed English as a subject at O or A level.

5. Only the Converted Marks Certificates issued by the Inter Board Committee of Chairmen will be accepted. The equivalence of marks will be on the basis of a certificate issued by IBCC.

6. For further information contact
Inter Board Committee of Chairman, Islamabad, at FBISE Building H-8/4, Islamabad-PAKISTAN.
*
Entrance Test*

The candidate must have appeared in the Entrance Test of UHS for the relevant session.

_*Source: Eligibility Criteria | CIMS*_


----------



## eishaf (Oct 7, 2015)

thanks a lot feline. one more thing what is the admission form and prospectus date and also the date of aptitude test


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

They will consider uhs score for admission? Or will take its own test? Advertisement is coming in last of this month..


----------

